# .bat Cracking



## BRN (Apr 4, 2011)

So I'm working on accessing a particular email account from college, because MSN is integrated into hotmail.com. Hotmail.com, and mail.live, are both blocked clientside by URL databases.

I've written a .bat to ping the server which got me hotmail.com's IP and the server it fronts for, dispatch.kahuna.glbdns.microsoft.com, and connecting to that got me to Hotmail's front page [going round the blocked Hotmail.com] - but after entering my information, the page redirects me to mail.live, which is blocked.

Problem is that I need to find a way to get round this redirection, and pinging mail.live for an IP doesn't seem to be working - or I'm doing it wrong. It would be easy enough, but the information I want to send through is getting blocked aswell - 

tl;dr how to get information through a blocked IP - specifically, mail.live
tl;dr tl;dr how to sign into hotmail when hotmail's blocked

ED: Pinged the server that's redirecting me; found login.live.com.ntasc.net, is blocked aswell.
ED2: Still no access. Is this even possible?


----------



## net-cat (Apr 4, 2011)

What the hell kind of college blocks personal email accounts?

If it's a school-provided system, don't. You're just asking for trouble.

If it's a personal system connected to the school's network, it's probably a DNS block. (Especially since going to the IP gets around it.) Set your DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 or 4.2.2.2 and have at.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 4, 2011)

Try using POP3 instead, and use pop3.hot.glbdns.microsoft.com (as glbdns.microsoft.com worked for you previously). Just make sure the client doesn't delete e-mails once it's downloaded them or any other sillybollocks like that. That could work.

Also if you get into trouble for doing it then don't blame me.


----------



## BRN (Apr 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Try using POP3 instead, and use pop3.hot.glbdns.microsoft.com (as glbdns.microsoft.com worked for you previously). Just make sure the client doesn't delete e-mails once it's downloaded them or any other sillybollocks like that. That could work.
> 
> Also if you get into trouble for doing it then don't blame me.


 
The way I see it, if it isn't blocked it's legit, and if it's found to not be legit, I've done 'em a service by pointing it out. Thanks for the tipoff.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 4, 2011)

Would using a proxie site help? I had this issue at my old school and logged into a proxie that redirected something or other and allowed me to access my email accounts and such from the school side. Incidentally enough when I was at home I couldn't access my school email and vice versa. >:[ angry face at college with stupid systems.


----------



## BRN (Apr 4, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Would using a proxie site help? I had this issue at my old school and logged into a proxie that redirected something or other and allowed me to access my email accounts and such from the school side. Incidentally enough when I was at home I couldn't access my school email and vice versa. >:[ angry face at college with stupid systems.


 

Proxies and site-translators are blocked too, unfortunately. Worked at my old school, but this college has much rougher security. =x


----------



## net-cat (Apr 4, 2011)

I still don't understand that. What kind of college/university blocks personal email accounts? Are you in like, a prison-school or something?


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 4, 2011)

have you tried using a free vpn server?
https://www.ultravpn.fr/
this one is very good


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 13, 2011)

Run it through freetranslator.org. 
It manages to go unblocked. At least, with Deep9's crazy blocking system.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess I'll just sit over here with my torbutton. SIX, you're making it much harder than it is.


----------



## BRN (Apr 22, 2011)

Slyck said:


> I guess I'll just sit over here with my torbutton. SIX, you're making it much harder than it is.


 
This was a spur of the moment thing, asked just over two weeks ago.


----------

